# Providence, Rhode Island Gameday -- Nov 11



## CarlZog (Sep 4, 2006)

*UPDATE (11-8): All attendees should now have directions. *

I've been attending enough gamedays courtesy of other EN Worlders' hospitality, it's time to return the favor, so....

Come to scenic Rhode Island for a day of gaming and fun on Saturday, Nov. 11. Conveniently located only a few blocks from the home of H.P.Lovecraft, Brown University, and the birthplace of George M. Cohan!

We're planning three slots each in two sessions -- offering a rousing half-dozen different gaming possibilities over the day! Space is still available in most games, so check out the schedule below and post your registration requests.

Tenative schedule is:

Breakfast: 8-9:30
(Sign up to bring something. Coffee will be provided.)

Coffee & soda -- CarlZog
Bagels -- kroh



Session 1: 9:30-1:30
Dining room:
_Gospog's *The Hunt Club* 
The prestigious Hunt Club captures rare and exotic animals from around the world. Displacer beasts, dire lions, you name it. Once a year, they pick an animal at random to hunt down, prestige going to the Lord who makes the kill.
But now dangerous beasts are being stolen from Hunt Club game reserve. Our heroes must hunt them down and return them. And how are the disappearances linked to a mysterious cult and the nefarious COG, Count Turbine?
Come play and find out! 
Savage Worlds rules set, pre-gen characters provided and no experience nescessary.
_
Reginald Prongs, Gentleman Investigator -- CarlZog
Iron John, Laborer --
Crazy Liam, Lunatic --
Heisha, Elven Mech Smasher -- LegolasGimli24
Lord Augustus Brunswick, Nobleman -- kroh
Whisper, Bodyguard -- 
Mr. Slaughter, COG War Machine --
1. Fluffaderm
2. MavrickWeirdo
3. Legolasgimli24
4. kroh
5. ExiledRogue
6. CarlZog



Middle room:
_Rodrigo's *Prodigal*
System: Serenity RPG
The ship, Clawhammer, has been in space for several weeks, far from the Border Planets and further still from the Central Worlds.  They are not far from Lilac, one of the most remote of the newly settled worlds.  They are also reasonably close to Borealis, a deep space station used as a waystation between the Border and the Rim.  They are also not far from Reaver territory.  The possibility of reclaiming a ship abandoned by the psychopaths after they finished with the crew is a powerful lure.  So long as you aren’t squeamish, that is..._

Captain Dwight Henderson --
Pilot Kerrin McDougal -- 
Master Mechanic Karl Unger --
Junior Mechanic Josh Khartoum --
Supercargo Sven Thorrson --
Doctor Harlan Devereaux  --
 (See post #188 in this thread for a downloadable handout detailing this scenario and the characters.)

1. Ao the Overkitty
2. awayfarer
3. DestroyYouAlot
4. soulforge
5. 
6.



Living room:
_Piratecat's *The Angel of Flagstone Gulch* (d20 Wild West horror, using Sidewinder Recoiled rules. 6 players, role-playing heavy, no rules knowledge needed.)

Strap on your spurs! The town of Flagstone Gulch squats in the lonely shadow of the Sierra Madres, run by the same insular family who founded it thirty years before. They say things just aren't right in Flagstone Gulch; that they turned away a railroad spur, and that proper folks don't go out at night if'n they want to come back the same. Just rumors, of course. Got to be. Nothing could be that bad.

They're right. It's worse. And you're going to find out why.

Characters will be divvied up at the game, but will probably consist of:
- The aging, hard-bitten gunslinger
- The tough female Federal Marshal
- The crazy old prospector
- The strong-willed school marm
- The brash young doctor and gambler
- The drunken hellfire-n-brimstone preacher
_

1. orchid blossom
2. Qualidar
3. Yttrai
4. NerfwrightGuild
5. GlassJaw
6. 


Lunch: 1:30-2:30
We'll take orders in the morning for delivery lunch from several excellent local establishments offering a variety of options.

Session 2: 2:30-6:30
Dining room:
_Wulf Ratbane's *THE BLIGHTED SPIRE*
System: Grim Tales

Ahead of you a skeletal finger rises from the mists. Pitted with age and stained with treachery, the ruined tower of the mad wizard Morien acts as both a warning and a lure. Raging captives, insane guardians, and a demonic monstrosity ripped from the fabric of nightmare await you. More than life is at stake as you plunge into the Blighted Spire: your very soul hangs in the balance. (For mid-level Grim Tales characters.)_

1. NerfwrightGuild
2. Yttrai
3. Rodrigo Istalindir
4. orchid blossom
5. GlassJaw
6. soulforge


Living room:
_Ao the Overkitty's *A Little Meat With Your Spaghetti*
System: All Flesh Must Be Eaten, Fistful of Zombies supplement
Genre: Spaghetti Western
No rules knowledge needed. Pregens provided.

Cerbeza is a dusty town in the heart of Texas. Most of the town's youth are off fighting in the war of northern aggression. Means it's quiet, most of the time. The Dead Dog Saloon's poker game provides all the entertainment the locals need. But they're about to get more than they bargained for when three ugly hombres wander in one night.
Those that sign up are free to make character suggestions/requests._

Bad Girl Bounty Hunter - Legolasgimli24
Bandito - awayfarer
Old Cowboy - 
Yankee Gambler - ExiledRogue
Confederate Soldier - DestroyYouAlot
Preacher - kroh?
Lawman -  
1. Legolasgimli24
2. awayfarer
3. ExiledRogue
4. DestroyYouAlot
5. kroh
6. 
7.



Middle room:
_Qualidar's *Providence Lost* – A story of intrigue, danger, and betrayal that starts on the ill-fated sailing ship Providence and ends in the dark forests of Northern Crown. We'll divvy up characters on game day, but just to give a feel:

Hippolite Adams; Honored explorer, natural philosopher, and Senior Professor of Magnetism for the Sophian Virtuosi
Okwaho; Bodyguard and wolf-warrior of the Mohawk nation
John Mather; Famed witch hunter of the Commonwealth of New England
Morwyn of the Red Hair; Cymric traveller of the fey-touched Kelts
Gerrard de'Lorraine; Notorious rake of Nouvelle Orleans
Father Antonio Molinar y Diaz; Ignatian ambassador of the Holy See_

1. Piratecat
2. Gospog
3. Fluffaderm
4. Mavrick Weirdo
5. CarlZog
6. 

Allergies: Be aware this is a pet household -- one cat, one dog, though neither are active gamers. Cat will be sequestered in a bedroom and the dog may visit relatives that day. 

Don't hesitate to post or PM with any questions, concerns or specific gaming needs.

Look forward to seeing everyone.

CarlZog


----------



## orchid blossom (Sep 4, 2006)

Fantastic!  I'll point out the thread to Ao before making any confirmations, but I imagine we'll be making the trip.


----------



## Qualidar (Sep 4, 2006)

SweetWe'reIn!!  
Other that that: plans TBD.

I might want to run a Damnation Decade game, if I can get that far through the stack of bedside reading. I'll probably want to run a Northern Crown adventure, as well.

~Qualidar~


----------



## Warehouse23 (Sep 4, 2006)

*sniff*

I'll see if I can call in via sat-phone.


----------



## CarlZog (Sep 4, 2006)

Warehouse23 said:
			
		

> *sniff*
> 
> I'll see if I can call in via sat-phone.




  
I feel really bad, Joe, but I just couldn't make the schedule work before you left.

For those who don't know, Warehouse23 lives two blocks away from me, but will be in Antarctica when this gameday happens.... Yes, you read that right: Antarctica. Why? This is the best part: So he can study Martian geology!   
Crazy, but true. 

Perhaps, this gameday should be themed to games set in Martian and frozen environments!

Carl


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 4, 2006)

Definately interested in attending and I'll be willing to run something.  Not sure what yet, but I'm currently enjoying my Fistful of Zombies supplement for All Flesh Must Be Eaten.


----------



## kroh (Sep 4, 2006)

I'll have to check the work schedule...

Nice to see gaming making more inroads to New Enlgand.
Regards,
Walt


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Carl,
I'd love to attend but unfortunately am already booked for that particular Saturday for an event with my son's Cub Scout Pack.    I hope to see you at the next one and am tentatively planning to host one myself some time next spring.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 4, 2006)

As I said over at CM, I've got to check on a few things (logistics are fun), but I think I can do this.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm in! And I'll run a game in the morning.

The problem is deciding what: Western? Superheroes? D&D?


----------



## Davelozzi (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a prior engagement already on the 11th so I can't make this one.  Have fun!


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Sep 5, 2006)

This sounds like a blast!

I don't know what kind of attendance you're expecting / able to handle, but I run/play games with a group that meets in Woonsocket, and I'd imagine at least three of four of us would be interested in coming down - I know I am.  Between the lot of us, we play D&D (3.nothing, I run this), All Flesh Must Be Eaten, Shadowrun, and I could try out some Call of Cthulhu, in a pinch.  (Keep in mind, I'm _far_ from an experienced Keeper.)  We've also got, between the five of us, a decent collection of card and board games, if people are "out of a game", or just looking to do something different in between.  I'll put out the word, tonight, and see if anyone wants to try and run something.  Regardless, you've probably got a few willing and able players available, if you've got the room.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 5, 2006)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Hi Carl,
> I'd love to attend but unfortunately am already booked for that particular Saturday for an event with my son's Cub Scout Pack.    I hope to see you at the next one and am tentatively planning to host one myself some time next spring.



 Sorry you can't be there. So can Jani borrow the car to come game with us? (She must have her learner's permit by now.)


----------



## CarlZog (Sep 5, 2006)

DestroyYouAlot said:
			
		

> I don't know what kind of attendance you're expecting / able to handle...you've probably got a few willing and able players available, if you've got the room.




Capacity is about 21: Three spaces with room for seven (GM + six players) in each space. 

Carl


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 5, 2006)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Sorry you can't be there. So can Jani borrow the car to come game with us? (She must have her learner's permit by now.)



Sorry, she's only 13!  She can't drive yet.


----------



## kroh (Sep 6, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'm in! And I'll run a game in the morning.
> 
> The problem is deciding what: Western? Superheroes? D&D?




You should go with a Superhero Fantasy Western.  Superpowered Sorcery at High Noon!

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 6, 2006)

Creative Mountain Games is happy to support your (and any) gameday.  Once the day has come and the games have been played, anyone who has run a game can simple email me, include a link to the thread of the gameday with some post in the thread that verifies they actually ran the game (perhaps one where they thank the players and hosts).  CMG will be happy to give them a prize of some type from among our products.

Good luck on your gameday!


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 6, 2006)

kroh said:
			
		

> You should go with a Superhero Fantasy Western.  Superpowered Sorcery at High Noon!



Sounds perfect.  

And thanks, Mark!


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 6, 2006)

Morning/living room, please:

*The Angel of Flagstone Gulch.* 
(_d20 Sidewinder Recoiled, with echoes of a few other games...  6 players, no rules knowledge needed. PCs provided.)_

(Details in the first post of this thread)


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 6, 2006)

Afternoon, middle room, i suppose.

_Name_: *A Little Meat With Your Spaghetti* 
_System_: All Flesh Must Be Eaten, Fistful of Zombies supplement
_Genre_: Spaghetti Western
No rules knowledge needed. Pregens provided.

Cerbeza is a dusty town in the heart of Texas.  Most of the town's youth are off fighting in the war of northern aggression.  Means it's quiet, most of the time.  The Dead Dog Saloon's poker game provides all the entertainment the locals need.  But they're about to get more than they bargained for when three ugly hombres wander in one night.

1. 
2
3. 
4. 
5. 
6.

Those that sign up are free to make character suggestions/requests.


----------



## CarlZog (Sep 6, 2006)

Ao, do you need a full-sized table, or will a coffee table suffice?


----------



## CarlZog (Sep 6, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Creative Mountain Games is happy to support your (and any) gameday.  Once the day has come and the games have been played, anyone who has run a game can simple email me, include a link to the thread of the gameday with some post in the thread that verifies they actually ran the game (perhaps one where they thank the players and hosts).  CMG will be happy to give them a prize of some type from among our products.
> 
> Good luck on your gameday!




Thanks, Mark! That's awesome.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 6, 2006)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> Ao, do you need a full-sized table, or will a coffee table suffice?




All I and the players need is someplace to roll some dice.  Doesn't even need to all be the same surface.


----------



## CarlZog (Sep 6, 2006)

Davelozzi said:
			
		

> I have a prior engagement already on the 11th so I can't make this one.  Have fun!






			
				Silver Moon said:
			
		

> I'd love to attend but unfortunately am already booked for that particular Saturday for an event with my son's Cub Scout Pack.    I hope to see you at the next one and am tentatively planning to host one myself some time next spring.





You  know that the weekend of October 28 & 29, EN World's Queenie is holding a game weekend on Long Island. (A whole weekend! She and Dire Wolf are braver than me!)

Carl


----------



## CarlZog (Sep 6, 2006)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> All I and the players need is someplace to roll some dice.  Doesn't even need to all be the same surface.




No problem.


----------



## orchid blossom (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh, I get to be first to sign up?

I've been nice long enough, leaving spaces in Piratecat's game for other people.  Sign me up.


----------



## Yttrai (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm sad too, Joe, that you'll already be gone.  I was looking forward to one last game with you before the long dark winter.  Approximately when do you return in the spring?  We'll save a slot for you in the spring gameday, and then we can say "Someone came from ANTARCTICA to be at our gameday.  That's TONS further than Australia or England   "

Anyway, Carl, i'm in.  I'll wait for the other game slots to show up, but i will say that i can't really be in either of Qualidar's, since i'll be a playtester for both of them.  And i do so love being in both Feline DM games, but i'll wait to see who populates the other slot.

This is awesome.  The afterglow from the last Gameday (thanks Kahuna!) had just dissipated.

EDIT:  I have now re-achieved the exact post count i had pre-big crash.  Prolific, i'm not.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 7, 2006)

Yttrai said:
			
		

> I'm sad too, Joe, that you'll already be gone.  I was looking forward to one last game with you before the long dark winter.  Approximately when do you return in the spring?  We'll save a slot for you in the spring gameday, and then we can say "Someone came from ANTARCTICA to be at our gameday.  That's TONS further than Australia or England   "



I'm so hosting that GameDay.  I need to be able to say this!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 7, 2006)

Yttrai said:
			
		

> I'm sad too, Joe, that you'll already be gone.  I was looking forward to one last game with you before the long dark winter.  Approximately when do you return in the spring?



 It will only be a "long dark winter" for us. He'll be experiencing "midnight sun".


----------



## Warehouse23 (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the invites, guys! I should be back in late January--sunburnt, wind-burnt, and maybe a little frost-nipped, but hopefully little worse for wear. I'll post from the sunny south when I get down to McMurdo, and again after I come back in from the field (I'll be about 3 months in a tent, sans net access) to let folks know that I've not been consumed by a crevasse. 

You can definitely expect some Antarctic-themed gaming when I return. Zombies at McMurdo? The Blob invades the Antarctic Dry Valleys? It Came From Beneath Lake Vostok. Hmmm....


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 7, 2006)

Actually, Joe, can you please take and (when possible) post photos? I, for one, am fascinated by where you'll be ending up.

It would also rock to see you mark the spot on Google Earth, or even a map, for us.


----------



## kroh (Sep 7, 2006)

What's up in Antarctica?  I meant down...What's down in antarctica?
Regards,
Walt


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 7, 2006)

kroh said:
			
		

> What's down in antarctica?




Snow.  Lots of snow.  And military bases.  Possibly some science stations?  That's what I know is down there.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 7, 2006)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Snow.  Lots of snow.  And military bases.  Possibly some science stations?  That's what I know is down there.



You forgot the penguins!


----------



## Warehouse23 (Sep 8, 2006)

So as to not derail Carl's planning thread with Antarctic-themed puns, I'll open up a thread in the OTF early next week (heading out of town tomorrow) for posting maps and pictures, and such.


----------



## awayfarer (Sep 8, 2006)

Sounds like fun. Would this be within walking distance of the commuter rail?


----------



## Qualidar (Sep 8, 2006)

No, it's the southern-most continent on the planet.....what?  

~Qualidar~


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 8, 2006)

Qualidar said:
			
		

> No, it's the southern-most continent on the planet.....what?
> 
> ~Qualidar~




Try not to scare away the new people by being yourself.  

It is much more fun to trick them into coming to the gameday and then scare them in person.


----------



## CarlZog (Sep 8, 2006)

awayfarer said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun. Would this be within walking distance of the commuter rail?




I walk to it pretty regularly, but it's a bit of a hike -- about 20-25 minutes walking. But you can catch a cab pretty cheaply, and there is a city bus that runs from near the train station and past the front of my place.


----------



## CarlZog (Sep 8, 2006)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> I walk to it pretty regularly, but it's a bit of a hike ....




Umm, for the record, that's the train station... not Antarctica.


----------



## awayfarer (Sep 8, 2006)

Okay, I'm just gonna scratch my head and move on.   

Thats not too bad. I walk a grand total of about 2-3 miles a day as is. Looks like the earliest Saturday trains get to Providence shortly before 8:00. Should work out.

I'm not familiar with either of those systems but I'm very much interested in anything involving zombies.  You can put me down for the "All Flesh Must Be Eaten" game in the afternoon.

Kind of a shame about the pets. Not that I don't like pets, I do. It's just that my girlfriends got pretty bad allergies and I'm sure this is something she'd like.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 8, 2006)

Can she take an alegra for the day? Unfortunately, I will probably be throwing the next one, and I have two dogs (no cats). It's a common problem. Of course, you could always host one at your place...  

I'll be coming from Newton, and I'm on the T. If someone needs a ride, holler and I'll see if I can help.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 8, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I have two dogs (no cats).




Total hijack, but did something happen to your cat?  if so, poor kitty.  It was nice the few times i saw it.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 9, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Can she take an alegra for the day? Unfortunately, I will probably be throwing the next one, and I have two dogs (no cats). It's a common problem. Of course, you could always host one at your place...
> 
> I'll be coming from Newton, and I'm on the T. If someone needs a ride, holler and I'll see if I can help.




I am also considering throwing one in early 2007, and I have 2 cats


----------



## awayfarer (Sep 9, 2006)

> Can she take an alegra for the day? Unfortunately, I will probably be throwing the next one, and I have two dogs (no cats). It's a common problem. Of course, you could always host one at your place...




We talked about but she didn't want to  take the trip only to find out that the pet dander would make staying there difficult. You wouldn't happen to have poodles would you? I've heard that they don't cause the same problems.


----------



## Merkuri (Sep 9, 2006)

awayfarer said:
			
		

> We talked about but she didn't want to  take the trip only to find out that the pet dander would make staying there difficult. You wouldn't happen to have poodles would you? I've heard that they don't cause the same problems.




Yeah, I used to go over friends' houses all the time when I was younger, and all my friends had cats.  It can be a complete disaster or I can be perfectly fine with it.  I think it's based on different things than just animals.  One friend's mom would banish the cats to the basement and vacuum for days before I came over, and I'd be wheezing and sneezing the whole time.  Another friend put her cats outside a couple minutes before I came over and I wouldn't have even realized she had cats if I hadn't seen them in their pen outside (yes, they had a pen... it was wierd).

But it's hard to tell how it will affect me ahead of time, and I don't want to have to drag Awayfarer away from the game to go home early if my allergies act up, nor do I want to have to take the train home by myself.  And the third option of staying there and sucking it up is no good.  Sometimes pets can set off my asthma, and struggling to breathe isn't fun.

I'm on singulair for allergies, and it works for everyday stuff, but it's not powerful enough for a day with pets.  I'm planning on asking my doctor if there's something stronger I can take on an as-needed basis, like when I know I'll be going over someone's house with pets, but the last time I asked for something stronger I got the singulair.

And like Away said, certain types of dogs I'm not as allergic to.  The president at the small company I work for has bichons frises.  I'm lucky bichons are "hypoalergenic" (no dog is truly hypoalergenic, but some are not as bad for people like me) because they didn't mention dogs during the interview and I didn't realize the president brought dogs to work until after I'd moved three hours away from my last place.  Along with bichons, poodles, schnausers and portugese water dogs are included in the list of "hypoalergenic" dogs.  My parents had a poodle mix for over ten years that didn't bother me much.

(Oh, if it wasn't clear, I'm Awayfarer's girlfriend.  )


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 9, 2006)

Merkuri said:
			
		

> (Oh, if it wasn't clear, I'm Awayfarer's girlfriend.  )




It was clear, but considering you have the higher postcount, I was thinking "Oh, Awayfarer is Merkuri's boyfriend." If you see the distinction.


----------



## CarlZog (Sep 11, 2006)

awayfarer said:
			
		

> You wouldn't happen to have poodles would you? I've heard that they don't cause the same problems.




The dog is a short-haired mutt. Lots of other breeds in her, but no poodle.
The cat is tiger/siamese.

Carl


----------



## Warehouse23 (Sep 15, 2006)

Just posted the anti-thread-jacking Antarctica thread in the OTF. 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=174775


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Sep 20, 2006)

Oooh.  I may be in Rhode Island that weekend.


----------



## orchid blossom (Sep 20, 2006)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Oooh.  I may be in Rhode Island that weekend.




Rock on, I'd love to meet you, Rodrigo!


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 20, 2006)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Oooh.  I may be in Rhode Island that weekend.




That would be very cool.  When are you coming back to DDO?!


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 20, 2006)

I really need to think of something to run for this.  Not sure what yet though.  I really wish Pulp Cthulhu was out - it's taking Chaosium forever!  Carl and I played it at GenCon in 2005 and they're still working on it.  It's an awesome system for one-shots.


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm honestly torn between the chance to run a one-shot of something I wouldn't usually get a chance to run, and the chance to play twice in a day.    If there's a CoC game going on, I definitely want to get in on that, but I wouldn't mind getting in on some good old fashioned dungeon crawling, either.  Again, I've probably got between two and four folks who'll want to come down with me, and will probably play pretty much whatever's offered - I'll have more definite answers when we're a little closer to the big day.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 20, 2006)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Oooh.  I may be in Rhode Island that weekend.



That'd be GREAT!


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok, I think I can definitely be in RI that weekend, but...

I will be car-less (I'd be riding up with a friend who is going to a shower or some other girly-thing) and I think they are in North Kingston/Kingstown, something like that.  According to my Rand-McNally, Rhode Island is only 300 or so feet across, so it can't be that far to Providence.  I'll have to see if she'd be willing to chauffeur me before/after.

Pencil me in as a probable.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Sep 20, 2006)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> That would be very cool.  When are you coming back to DDO?!




Any time you guys want to do something, drop me an email.  I don't think I have the interest to just go in and play pick-up stuff as much, anymore, but I'd love to pop in and play with you and Wulf and the rest.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Sep 20, 2006)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Rock on, I'd love to meet you, Rodrigo!




Likewise.  I can bop you on the head for missing this round of Ceramic DM


----------



## orchid blossom (Sep 21, 2006)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Likewise.  I can bop you on the head for missing this round of Ceramic DM




No more Ceramic DM for me.    It's just gotten to be more stressful than fun, and when that happens its time to stop.  I've been tempted to offer to judge, but that would probably be just as stressful.

On a happier note, the Overkitty and I will be staying in a hotel friday and saturday nights (most likely).  Depending on the logistics we might be able to drive you around.


----------



## awayfarer (Sep 21, 2006)

> According to my Rand-McNally, Rhode Island is only 300 or so feet across




That sounds about right. Although after you've driven through Kansas every state seems small. Kansas is about four trillion miles across.


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Sep 22, 2006)

I would love to come...Have to check my schedule though


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 22, 2006)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> As I said over at CM, I've got to check on a few things (logistics are fun), but I think I can do this.



And I'm out.  Y'all have fun.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 22, 2006)

I have it under good authority that Qualidar is going to be running an afternoon _Northern Crown_ game. When he posts it, please sign me up for it! I'm away from the site for a few days on business travel, so I thought I'd stake my claim now.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 22, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Qualidar is going to be running an afternoon _Northern Crown_ game.




That looks like a really cool setting.  I'd hop into that in a second if I wasn't already running in the afternoon.


----------



## Gospog (Sep 23, 2006)

*Steampunk: The Hunt Club*

Hey Carl, I'd be happy to run my latest Steampunk game: The Hunt Club.

*The Hunt Club*
The prestigious Hunt Club captures rare and exotic animals from around the world.  Displacer beasts, dire lions, you name it.  Once a year, they pick an animal at random to hunt down, prestige going to the Lord who makes the kill.
But now dangerous beasts are being stolen from Hunt Club game reserve.  Our heroes must hunt them down and return them.  And how are the disappearances linked to a mysterious cult and the nefarious COG, Count Turbine?
Come play and find out!

Up to 6 Players, Savage Worlds rules set, pre-gen characters provided and no experience nescessary.

Carl, do you have a large table I can use.  I tend to use a _few _miniatures in my game.   

I can run in either slot but I'd LOVE to play in the Northern Crown game if there's going to be one.  So can I run in the slot that Northern Crown is not in (morning, I guess?)?

Finally, please put my lovely wife *Fluffaderm * in my game as a Player and she'll play Northern Crown as well, if that's no trouble.

Thanks for hosting, we're looking forward to it.

-Tom


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Sep 24, 2006)

I checked and I can be there!!!! Please sign me up for the Steampunk game Gospog is running and then place me in any other game that is open. They all sound good to me!!


----------



## Qualidar (Sep 24, 2006)

I am going to run a Northern Crown game in the afternoon. I'll try to put up the info later today.

~Qualidar~


----------



## CarlZog (Sep 24, 2006)

Do you need a table for Northern Crown?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 24, 2006)

I'll take Hunt Club and Northern Crown


----------



## CarlZog (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow! Didn't expect this much activity this soon.

Everything's been updated.

Anyone else wanting to run something, we now have just one open space in the a.m. session and one open space in the p.m.

Look forward to seeing everybody.

Carl


----------



## Yttrai (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, given how things are filling up, until more spots are generated can you please put me in slots for now?  

In the morning i want in......um.....Gos...no, Pira....no......Gos.......no.....ARGH.  Piratecat's game, since i get to game with Gospog regularly already.

And in the afternoon..........can you just put me in Northen Crown for now, since maybe i won't playtest it?  If it do i'll switch out.

Dang it, decisions are ha-ard.


----------



## Qualidar (Sep 25, 2006)

*Providence Lost* – A story of intrigue, danger, and betrayal that starts on the ill-fated sailing ship Providence and ends in the dark forests of Northern Crown. We'll divvy up characters on game day, but just to give a feel:

_Hippolite Adams_; Honored explorer, natural philosopher, and Senior Professor of Magnetism for the Sophian Virtuosi
_Okwaho_; Bodyguard and wolf-warrior of the Mohawk nation
_John Mather_; Famed witch hunter of the Commonwealth of New England
_Morwyn of the Red Hair_; Cymric traveller of the fey-touched Kelts
_Gerrard de'Lorraine_; Notorious rake of Nouvelle Orleans
_Father Antonio Molinar y Diaz_; Ignatian ambassador of the Holy See


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 25, 2006)

Qualidar said:
			
		

> *Providence Lost* – A story of intrigue, danger, and betrayal that starts on the ill-fated sailing ship Providence and ends in the dark forests of Northern Crown. We'll divvy up characters on game day, but just to give a feel:
> 
> _Hippolite Adams_; Honored explorer, natural philosopher, and Senior Professor of Magnetism for the Sophian Virtuosi
> _Okwaho_; Bodyguard and wolf-warrior of the Mohawk nation
> ...



 What system?


----------



## Qualidar (Sep 25, 2006)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> What system?



Northern Crown is a d20 game in it's own right. It's pretty similar to D&D for most of the classes, with some new classes (such as Natural Philosophers, Witches, Scouts, Rakes and Agents).


----------



## Nerfwright (Sep 25, 2006)

All right, I'll overcome my shyness and attend. It looks like my first Gameday will have a Western theme. Please sign me up for the Angel of Flagstone Gulch, and A Little Meat With Your Spaghetti.

I look forward to meeting you-all!  

NWG


----------



## CarlZog (Sep 25, 2006)

NerfwrightGuild said:
			
		

> All right, I'll overcome my shyness and attend. It looks like my first Gameday will have a Western theme. Please sign me up for the Angel of Flagstone Gulch, and A Little Meat With Your Spaghetti.
> 
> I look forward to meeting you-all!
> 
> NWG




Glad you're coming. You're all signed up. 

Carl


----------



## kroh (Sep 25, 2006)

OK...after much strained debate with myself over which games to join (or whether to run something) I am going to go with 







*The Hunt Club * (First Session)






*A Little Meat With Your Spaghetti* (Second Session)

Thanks all

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Umbran (Sep 25, 2006)

Gosh darn it!  I only saw this thread after I offered to teach a class at an SCA event that day.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Sep 25, 2006)

Can you sign me up for 'Angel of Flagstone Gulch' and 'A Little Meat with Your Spaghetti' (assuming there are still slots left)?

I've not had a chance to work out the 'last mile' logistics yet, but I'm working on it.

Orchid Blossom -- Thanks for the offer.  I'll keep trying to hammer things out on my end in the meantime.  I've got to figure out exactly where I'm going in relation to where the Gameday is.

Edit:  Nevermind on the sign-ups.  Things are back in flux.


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Sep 25, 2006)

Well, sign me up for Ao's All Flesh game in the afternoon.  I'm still on the fence as to whether I want to run something in the am, but I never turn down the opportunity to re-kill some zombies.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow.  Signups in rapid succession.  For those that signed up for *A Little Meat With Your Spaghetti*, I haven't started working on pregens if you have any requests.


----------



## kroh (Sep 25, 2006)

zombies.....







Regards,
Walt


----------



## ExiledRogue (Sep 26, 2006)

*Providence Gameday*

Hey y'all,

I am a fairly experienced roleplayer (mostly DnD and WFRP), and just moved to Portsmouth from North Carolina. I would love to attend a Gameday and meet some gamers up here (there don't seem to be many on the Island around me... :\ ). I would like to play in the Hunt Club and Spaghetti games.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Sep 26, 2006)

<grrr>

Belay that sign-up.  I should have known better than to try and make plans.  I'm still going to try and come, but I don't want to suck up game-slots until I'm more certain.


----------



## CarlZog (Sep 26, 2006)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> <grrr>




Hope you'll be able to make it.

By the way, Kingston is about 30-45 minutes south of Providence, depending on where in exactly in Kingston you are. There is at least one one person that I know of is coming from that area. If you guys could meet up somewhere down there, you could come up together. There is also bus service from there.

Let me know if there's anything else I can do to help. (I'd come get you myself, but I have a feeling I'm going to be a little busy that morning!)

Carl


----------



## kroh (Sep 26, 2006)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> Let me know if there's anything else I can do to help. (I'd come get you myself, but I have a feeling I'm going to be a little busy that morning!)
> 
> Carl




Right...Some one has to make the coffee... 

Speaking of Bring-Eatables... Do you want me to bring in a dozen bagels or something from Panera?  I have one right down the street and would be on the way in for me...I would do donuts but I am not as young as I used to be and thus need to stay away from such temptations!  But if some one wants 'em I could stop at Dunkin and pick some up...

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## CarlZog (Sep 26, 2006)

Bagels would be great!
Thanks.


----------



## kroh (Sep 26, 2006)

My pleasure...Let me know if you need anything else...
Regards, 
Walt


----------



## kroh (Sep 26, 2006)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Wow.  Signups in rapid succession.  For those that signed up for *A Little Meat With Your Spaghetti*, I haven't started working on pregens if you have any requests.




I want to be the Gun Slinging Preacher!... PRAISE THE LAWD AND strike down those DEEE-AH-MONS!!! BOOM!

Ahem...or something like that... 

Actually, anything really would be cool, sounds like a fun game so I am definately stoked no matter the character...

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Gospog (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey Kroh, cool picture!    

-Tom


----------



## kroh (Sep 26, 2006)

Gospog said:
			
		

> Hey Kroh, cool picture!
> 
> -Tom




Thanks tom...If ya want to see more...Follow the sig... And Since I seem to be the registered grafiti's ist here...

I could draw a Providence Game Day logo...

I could draw little panels for the Games...

I could also offer some products from my company if CarlZog wants to give away some prizes in a raffle.  

Regards,
Walt


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 26, 2006)

kroh said:
			
		

> I want to be the Gun Slinging Preacher!... PRAISE THE LAWD AND strike down those DEEE-AH-MONS!!! BOOM!




Heh. Funny you should mention that.  I was working on pregens while waiting for my car to be fixed today.  I've come up with the following:

Bad Girl Bounty Hunter
Bandito
Old Cowboy
Yankee Gambler
Confederate Soldier
Preacher

I figure I'll have seven pregens.  Just have to work out what the seventh one will be.


----------



## awayfarer (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow, everything is really filling up fast. I hope someone fills up that middle slot. I noticed the Hunt Club filled up and I'm not sure I'd want to do two western oriented games in a row.

I'm almost tempted to try my hand at dm'ing in the morning. I've been kicking around an idea for a one shot D&D game. I've only got six sessions of DM experience and I'm not sure if it'd be a good idea. I might be just a tad late that day too, given that I'm at the mercy of the MBTA.

Ao, I'd like to try my hand at being the bandito in your game por favor. Es una ocasion bien a practicar mi espanol malo.


----------



## Gospog (Sep 27, 2006)

*Steampunk Characters*

Ok, so as to not take up too much space on this thread, I made a separate (very crude) page listing the characters for Steampunk:

http://home.comcast.net/~gospog/steampunk_characters.html

Of course, my HTML is weak and I can't get the page to work properly in IE.  If you have Mozilla Firefox, the page will display properly, with all of the pictures.  For anyone who has to use IE, here are direct links to the pictures:

http://home.comcast.net/~gospog/brunswick1_sized.JPG

http://home.comcast.net/~gospog/heisha1_sized.JPG

http://home.comcast.net/~gospog/prongs1_sized.JPG

http://home.comcast.net/~gospog/slaughter1_sized.JPG

http://home.comcast.net/~gospog/whisper1_sized.JPG

http://home.comcast.net/~gospog/crazyliam.jpg

So far, I believe only Heisha is spoken for.  I'm working on getting a pic for Iron John.  If you have a preference for a character, you can email me or post here.

Thanks for your interest, we're going to have an awesome game!

-Tom


----------



## kroh (Sep 27, 2006)

I'll take brunswick if you don't mind... I've always wanted to have sideburns and say things like ..."chap"

This is going to be fun...
Walt


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 27, 2006)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Heh. Funny you should mention that.  I was working on pregens while waiting for my car to be fixed today.  I've come up with the following:
> 
> Bad Girl Bounty Hunter
> Bandito
> ...




Sawbones?
Reporter?
Miner (demolitions expert)?
Injun?


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Sep 27, 2006)

Tom, I believe you already have my character request. I can't wait to play your new game!!


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Sep 27, 2006)

Can you sign me up for A Little Meat With Your Spaghetti....And I wouldn't mind being the Bad Girl Bounty Hunter....Sounds like fun


----------



## Nerfwright (Sep 27, 2006)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Heh. Funny you should mention that.  I was working on pregens while waiting for my car to be fixed today.  I've come up with the following:
> 
> Bad Girl Bounty Hunter
> Bandito
> ...




Dibs on the Old Cowboy! Unless someone else got there first... Does the old boy two-step? Although I assume zombies make terrible dance partners.

Hmm, since I'm playing in two Western-themed games; I might wear one of the ol' Western outfits for flavor.    

NWG


----------



## Gospog (Sep 27, 2006)

*Organizer help, please*

Hey Carl,

When you get a chance, could you please update the Hunt Club section of your first post?

You can reflect that *LegolasGimli24 * will be _Heisha _ and that *Kroh * will be _Lord Augustus Brunswick_.

And of course, if you have a character preference, feel free to note yourself as that character.  Plenty of good ones left!    

Also, you can put me down for bringing assorted fruit for the AM.

Thank you.

-Tom


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Sep 27, 2006)

I guess that leaves the Yankee Gambler and the Confederate Soldier for the Meaty Zombie pregens, huh?  Hmmm...  I'm not sure I could properly portray a Confederate soldier, so it might fall to me to be the Yankee gambler - unless I could just play Alferd Packer?   

Just picture this expression for the bulk of the game:

MEAT

Mmmm.... tasty...

Except, it'd be more like this:

WHUH?

(Seriously, if I could play Alferd Packer after his ordeal, trial, and parole, having traveled down south to escape his reputation, I'd be the happiest guy around.  Is this a possiblity?)  (You'd probably have to have seen Cannibal! the Musical to know just why this appeals to me so much.  And if you haven't, you seriously should.)


Edit:  Also, I'm down for an AM D&D one-shot, I never get to freakin' play D&D.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 27, 2006)

awayfarer said:
			
		

> Ao, I'd like to try my hand at being the bandito in your game por favor. Es una ocasion bien a practicar mi espanol malo.




Your spanish is better than mine.  I only took a year of it way back in 5th grade and 6 weeks in 6th grade.  But i know enough french and latin to be able to do a rough translation.



			
				Legolasgimli24 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind being the Bad Girl Bounty Hunter....Sounds like fun






			
				NerfwrightGuild said:
			
		

> Dibs on the Old Cowboy! Unless someone else got there first... Does the old boy two-step? Although I assume zombies make terrible dance partners.




Hmm, might be able to.  And I don't know of anyone who has tangoed with a zombie and lived to say if they were any good at dancing or not.  I do know they make terrible backup singers, though.

Okay.  So:

*Bad Girl Bounty Hunter* - Legolasgimli24
*Bandito* - awayfarer
*Old Cowboy* - NerfwrightGuild
*Yankee Gambler* - 
*Confederate Soldier* - DestroyYouAlot
*Preacher* - kroh
*Lawman* - 

I'll brainstorm that seventh option tonight while the Mrs. plays her online game.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 27, 2006)

The game is set in 1864, so it is a little early for Alfred Packer.  You still might like the Confederate Soldier, Destroy.

Quite honestly, I had never heard of him or Cannibal the Musical.


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Sep 27, 2006)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> The game is set in 1864, so it is a little early for Alfred Packer.  You still might like the Confederate Soldier, Destroy.
> 
> Quite honestly, I had never heard of him or Cannibal the Musical.




Hahaha...  That's cool, AOK, I can probably even resist the temptation to name him Colonel Angus.    I'll brush up on my best Foghorn Leghorn voice.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 27, 2006)

*CarlZog*, you can go ahead and open my table up for a 7th player slot.

The seventh character just smacked in the face it was so simple.  Lawman.

And I'm not holding you to what you signed up for.  You can switch if you want.

*Bad Girl Bounty Hunter* - Legolasgimli24
*Bandito* - awayfarer
*Old Cowboy* - NerfwrightGuild
*Yankee Gambler* - 
*Confederate Soldier* - DestroyYouAlot
*Preacher* - kroh
*Lawman* -


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 27, 2006)

DestroyYouAlot said:
			
		

> I guess that leaves the Yankee Gambler and the Confederate Soldier for the Meaty Zombie pregens, huh?  Hmmm...  I'm not sure I could properly portray a Confederate soldier, so it might fall to me to be the Yankee gambler - unless I could just play Alferd Packer?




According to the reference you linked he was a Union soldier. (Why should good taste be a crime?)


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 27, 2006)

Gospog said:
			
		

> Ok, so as to not take up too much space on this thread, I made a separate (very crude) page listing the characters for Steampunk:
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~gospog/steampunk_characters.html
> 
> ...




I can hear Liam calling to me.


----------



## kroh (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes...definately pencil me in for the preacher!
Regards,
Walt


----------



## awayfarer (Sep 27, 2006)

> Your spanish is better than mine. I only took a year of it way back in 5th grade and 6 weeks in 6th grade. But i know enough french and latin to be able to do a rough translation.




I took four years of spanish in high school and feel like I barely learned a thing. At my last job I worked with a few spanish speaking folks and somehow managed to build on that shaky foundation. I was getting pretty good at it for a while. Of course, now that I no longer have that job it's all slowly slipping away.  :\ 

It's tough trying to learn a new language. I have a friend who took a couple of years of latin and today only remembers how to say "onion vendor". (I think it's "kipio")

Ao, how much room for change is there in our characters? There are a couple of different personalities I was thinking of going with. I was thinking either suave, confident highwayman or stereotypical bandolier/sombrero clad outlaw with a big mustache.


----------



## guedo79 (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm protesting this Gameday until Mavrick Weirdo admits he is the masked marauder and recognizes Nunavut province.

Either that or I find a whole bunch of money I can spend on traveling expenses.  So I most likely won't make it.

Have fun guys.   :\


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 28, 2006)

awayfarer said:
			
		

> Ao, how much room for change is there in our characters? There are a couple of different personalities I was thinking of going with. I was thinking either suave, confident highwayman or stereotypical bandolier/sombrero clad outlaw with a big mustache.




Right now he is built to the second stereotype.  Think Cheyenne from 'Once Upon A Time in the West' or Curly Bill from 'Tombstone'.  Not suave, but confident.  And likely has halitosis.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 28, 2006)

In general I build to stereotype. Easier for me to build quickly and easier for the player to get into character quicker.

The Yankee Gambler is the more suave, confident con man.  Think Maverick, but without the heart of gold.


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Sep 28, 2006)

Now I'm getting into the idea.  "Suh, you have offended mah sensibilities."  Hehehe...


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Sep 28, 2006)

Never played a bounty hunter or a western themed game before!


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 28, 2006)

This is going to be interesting, with two similarly themed western games! Thank goodness for different rules systems.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 28, 2006)

I usually like to play in different genres on gamedays, but I think I'm going to have to sign up for The Angel of Flagstone Gulch in the morning.


----------



## CarlZog (Sep 29, 2006)

kroh said:
			
		

> Thanks tom...If ya want to see more...Follow the sig... And Since I seem to be the registered grafiti's ist here...
> 
> I could draw a Providence Game Day logo...
> 
> ...




Hey Walt!
Any or all of the above would be awesome! Whatever you feel like doing...

Thanks so much for the offer!

Carl


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 29, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> This is going to be interesting, with two similarly themed western games! Thank goodness for different rules systems.



Tell me about it, I'm all bummed out that I can attend, I love westerns!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 29, 2006)

Just so we don't lose that ExiledRogue signed up for Spaghetti.

ExiledRogue (unsloted)
Yttrai (unslotted)

*Bad Girl Bounty Hunter* - Legolasgimli24
*Bandito* - awayfarer
*Old Cowboy* - NerfwrightGuild
*Yankee Gambler* - 
*Confederate Soldier* - DestroyYouAlot
*Preacher* - kroh
*Lawman* -


----------



## soulforge (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm definitely interested.  Take a look a little later and see what's going on.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Sep 29, 2006)

I just now saw this...Apparently I need to read ENWorld more than once a month . Erm, I'm not sure if I can commit to run anything, but I'm am most certainly interested. Calendar checking, wife asking, gaming group polling will need to be conducted. I'll check back in with results over the weekend.

Although I have been wanting to run Risus....

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## awayfarer (Sep 30, 2006)

> Right now he is built to the second stereotype. Think Cheyenne from 'Once Upon A Time in the West' or Curly Bill from 'Tombstone'. Not suave, but confident. And likely has halitosis.




So more like the hard drinkin', hard livin' type? That'll work.


----------



## Yttrai (Sep 30, 2006)

Sorry, Carl, can you switch me out of Qualidar's game and into Overkitty's game?  I saw one opening left.

Also, NCSUCodeMonkey, do you now work in Kendall Square?  I think i saw you walking past me on the street on Thursday  but i couldn't drag your RL name out of my brain, so i didn't say anything.  And i wasn't sure if yelling out "Hey! CodeMonkey!" would get any response, or 500


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Oct 1, 2006)

Yttrai said:
			
		

> Also, NCSUCodeMonkey, do you now work in Kendall Square?  I think i saw you walking past me on the street on Thursday  but i couldn't drag your RL name out of my brain, so i didn't say anything.  And i wasn't sure if yelling out "Hey! CodeMonkey!" would get any response, or 500



That was totally me! My RL name is Matt, by the way, if you see me again, yell wildly since I'm usually in my own little world when I'm walking about.


----------



## Yttrai (Oct 1, 2006)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> That was totally me! My RL name is Matt, by the way, if you see me again, yell wildly since I'm usually in my own little world when I'm walking about.





Aha!  Rolled high on my Spot check!

And i may not have known your name before now.....Anyway, you were with two other guys, talking and walking, so i didn't want to interrupt.

I work in the new(er) building kitty corner from the cool Green Genzyme building, right next to the seating area where they have the concerts.  We just moved there in May, from Central Square.  I hate our new lunch options, which is why we often drive over to Allston to eat.

Anyway, next time i will say hi.  If you don't recall my RL name, look at my avatar.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 1, 2006)

Characters for my game (Angel of Flagstone Gulch) will be divvied up at the game, but will probably consist of:

- The aging, hard-bitten gunslinger
- The tough female Federal Marshal
- The crazy old prospector
- The strong-willed school marm
- The brash young doctor and gambler
- The drunken hellfire-n-brimstone preacher

Secrets a-plenty!


----------



## GlassJaw (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, time for me to sign up for this shindig.  Please put me in the last spot for Piratecat's Sidewinder game.  

Drunken preacher eh?   

I'm still debating about running something in the afternoon slot.  Haven't really decided on what though.  We'll see.


----------



## soulforge (Oct 3, 2006)

I'll sign up for Providence Lost if there's still a slot.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Oct 4, 2006)

"Just when I thought that I was out they pull me back in."

Ok, I'm definitely going to be in Rhode Island that weekend.  Still working on the last mile, though.


----------



## ExiledRogue (Oct 5, 2006)

*Gameday Characters*

Sorry for the late reply - been working too late recently...

I would like to play Whisper the Bodyguard in the morning, and i would be happy to ply the Gambler in Ao's game.

See y'all next month!
(As I emialed to Carl, i wil bring donuts in the morning. Any particular requests?)


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Oct 5, 2006)

Anythings fine...but I if I could choose...I love Blueberry donuts...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Oct 8, 2006)

I should say that orchid and I will be around for breakfast, though I do not know what we would bring yet.

We also have two maybes for attending from the Albany area.


----------



## freefall (Oct 9, 2006)

If the spot is still open I'd like come and play the Yankee Gambler in the afternoon game.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Oct 9, 2006)

freefall said:
			
		

> If the spot is still open I'd like come and play the Yankee Gambler in the afternoon game.




Sorry, but the zombie game has been full for a while (just not reflected on the front page).


----------



## CarlZog (Oct 9, 2006)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Sorry, but the zombie game has been full for a while (just not reflected on the front page).




Whoops!
My apologies to freefall and to Ao for that oversight. It should now read correctly.

Carl


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 10, 2006)

We need people to run another game in both the morning and afternoon!


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Oct 10, 2006)

Assuming I get the logistics worked out, I'd be happy to run something in either.


----------



## orchid blossom (Oct 10, 2006)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Assuming I get the logistics worked out, I'd be happy to run something in either.




[whisper]Pssst.  Afternoon.  I'm not signed up for anything in the afternoon![/whisper]


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Oct 10, 2006)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> [whisper]Pssst.  Afternoon.  I'm not signed up for anything in the afternoon![/whisper]




Ok...what am I running?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Oct 10, 2006)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Ok...what am I running?



 A Bunnies and Burrows Sith game


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Oct 10, 2006)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> A Bunnies and Burrows Sith game




I feel a great disturbance in the force, as if _hrair_ voices cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced.


----------



## kroh (Oct 10, 2006)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> I feel a great disturbance in the force, as if _hrair_ voices cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced.




OK...That is just plain disturbing...

I would be more than willing to run a session but that would mean that I have to bounce out of one of the ones that I am in.  Is there no one else who can save the day ???  If you need some one for the morning session I will take that one and can be removed from _The Hunt_ session (although it pains me to do so).  Let me know ASAP as I would have to finish the notes I have for an adventure (as well as buy a large bottle to soak my sorrows for loosing my place in the morning game).  

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Oct 10, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> We need people to run another game in both the morning and afternoon!



I was going to ask this question but had a very busy weekend. If there were more games, how many people would there be to play in them? I'm happy to run something, and I could probably pull a player or two with me, but I'd hate to have a half empty game!

NSCUCodeMonkey


----------



## CarlZog (Oct 10, 2006)

There are several other people who have also expressed interest in both coming and running games, and there's still a month to go, so I don't imagine it would have a problem filling up.

Carl


----------



## kroh (Oct 10, 2006)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> There are several other people who have also expressed interest in both coming and running games, and there's still a month to go, so I don't imagine it would have a problem filling up.
> 
> Carl




Good to know...Then I would like to retain my place in the great hunt!  Nohing says loveing like mysticism, steam...and Large Caliber WEAPONS!

Regards,
Walt


----------



## GlassJaw (Oct 10, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> We need people to run another game in both the morning and afternoon!




I was thinking of running something Grim Tales if there's interest.  I might ask Wulf if he has any goodies I could bring along.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 11, 2006)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> I was thinking of running something Grim Tales if there's interest.  I might ask Wulf if he has any goodies I could bring along.




Better yet, try to bring along Wulf.


----------



## GlassJaw (Oct 11, 2006)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Better yet, try to bring along Wulf.




Hear that Wulf?!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Oct 15, 2006)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> Hear that Wulf?!



 I don't think he heard nothing.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Oct 18, 2006)

We're looking at hotels/motels at the moment and are looking for a little guidance.

Anyone know anything about the Days Inn in Cranston RI or Raynham MA?  Trying to avoid scary motels but looking to not pay too much.

I think we stayed at the Raynham on at the first Attleboro gameday (guedo booked the room, so I don't know).  i just remember the motel we stayed in that time was scary and next to a porn store.

We know the hotels in Franklin MA are nice, just looking to see if something a little closer or cheaper was possible.


----------



## CarlZog (Oct 18, 2006)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> We know the hotels in Franklin MA are nice, just looking to see if something a little closer or cheaper was possible.




Check out the Motel 6 in Seekonk, MA. Very close, very cheap. Not scary: at a highway exit, and across from a movie theatre. (regular movies, not porn!)

Carl


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Oct 18, 2006)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> We know the hotels in Franklin MA are nice, just looking to see if something a little closer or cheaper was possible.




Woonsocket's about 15 minutes north of Prov, and I believe there's a Marriot or something in town.  I can provide rides, too, if anyone's in the area and doesn't mind packing into a minivan.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 18, 2006)

Remember, if you need to tighten anything, use your woonsocket wrench.


----------



## GlassJaw (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok, good news.  I talked to Wulf and either him or I will run a Grim Tales game in the afternoon slot.  More details to come but I can say that it will be a yet-to-be-released module.


----------



## kroh (Oct 19, 2006)

The days in in Cranston is not scary that I know of.  The good thing about it is that it is near a major shopping center (Garden City) and is next store to a Panerra Bakery (where I am getting the bagels...We could do Breakfast!).  

If you need any information, drop me a line through kroh (at) hazardstudio dot net and I will give you my phone number and I can give you a hand.  

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 19, 2006)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> Ok, good news.  I talked to Wulf and either him or I will run a Grim Tales game in the afternoon slot.  More details to come but I can say that it will be a yet-to-be-released module.



But, But, I'm already in an afternoon game,   

(Any chance this Grim Tales game will use Mythic Heroes?)


----------



## GlassJaw (Oct 19, 2006)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> But, But, I'm already in an afternoon game,
> 
> (Any chance this Grim Tales game will use Mythic Heroes?)




Dunno.  Waiting on details from Wulf.


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Oct 19, 2006)

I'd love to play some boring ol' D&D in the morning.  Any chance of that happening?


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 21, 2006)

Thread Hijack here......would have posted this in the "Boston ENWorld Game Day" thread from last spring but that is one of the threads that got lost with the database crash.

I've finally gotten around to transscribing the Sidewinder Recoiled game from the April 1st Boston ENWorld Game Day.   The first chapter from that game will be posted this evening in the Story Hour forum.    In listing the players I remember four of the five but can't recall who played Shotgun Sally Fox.   If any of you remember please post and I'll make the appropriate credit to the Story Hour list of characters.


And as an FYI, Kriskrafts, Janiru and I are planning to host a *New Hampshire ENWorld Game Day* in the spring in March or April.   We haven't nailed down an exact date yet but I'm tentatively thinking of *Saturday, March 31st*.   That may change however if any of my kids activities come in conflict with that date.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Oct 22, 2006)

We've got our reservations.  Gonna try the seekonk motel 6.  Thanks for the help.

*Should nothing be offered for the morning slot by wednesday*, I'll be willing to 'run' the Order of the Stick board game in the morning.  I've been through the rules but have yet to convince a group of people around here to play a game of it (freaks).  The game would fit five additional players and requires a good size table (or large patch of open floor) for dungeon set up.

Not an RPG, which is why I've been waiting for an actual game to fill that slot.  Still, could be fun.


----------



## CarlZog (Oct 23, 2006)

I've updated the first post, but I'll say it in a new post here too:

We seem to have fallen into a bit of a Catch-22. We still have two open slots for games to be run in, but since the other slots have all filled, others who want to join in have nothing to sign up for. But prospective DMs seem fearful that there's no more players to fill their games if they offer to run one, and nothing else for them to play in the other session. Unfortunately, I don't have the time to set up something to run. So I'm appealing to DMs (GlassJaw, KB, maybe Wulf?) who'd been contemplating a game to go for it. I really think there are still enough interested folks to fill another table.

If we can get a couple extra games going, I'm willing to juggle my registrations to make room for the additional GMs and players.

Carl


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Oct 23, 2006)

Quick question:  Is there anyone whatsoever attending this that _hasn't_ played "Nightwatch in the Living City"?  'Cause I think I could whip up a 3e conversion of that relatively quickly.  Just throwing out ideas, here, but I just bought this and I'm dying to run it.


----------



## Nerfwright (Oct 24, 2006)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> If we can get a couple extra games going, I'm willing to juggle my registrations to make room for the additional GMs and players.
> 
> Carl




Ao, please don't be offended; I'll give someone else a shot and switch out of my slot in A Little Meat With Your Spaghetti to play in the afternoon Dining Room slot/TBA. I'll game with you at a future gameday...     

NWG


----------



## Nerfwright (Oct 24, 2006)

DestroyYouAlot said:
			
		

> Quick question:  Is there anyone whatsoever attending this that _hasn't_ played "Nightwatch in the Living City"?  'Cause I think I could whip up a 3e conversion of that relatively quickly.  Just throwing out ideas, here, but I just bought this and I'm dying to run it.




I haven't even heard of it before, so I'd be a candidate. (Let's fill these game slots!)


----------



## awayfarer (Oct 24, 2006)

Hmmm, I still don't have a morning game. If no one else has anything they desperately want to run in the morning slot I have an idea for a plain ol' 3.5 D&D game. Bear in mind I'll be an eensy bit late that morning due to the train schedule though. I doubt I'll be any later than 8:30.

Off to uni now. I'll post up the details later tonight. Note that if anyone else was really looking forward to running something in taht time slot I'll bow out.... and play in that.


----------



## GlassJaw (Oct 24, 2006)

Carl,

You can put the Grim Tales game in the afternoon slot.  Either Wulf or I will run it.  If Wulf runs it, I'll play.  If Wulf can't make it, he's going to give me the necessary materials to run it.


----------



## CarlZog (Oct 24, 2006)

Cool. Thanks, Chris.

If anyone who hasn't signed up yet is itching to play Qualidar's Northern Crown, I'll switch over to Grim Tales.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Oct 24, 2006)

NerfwrightGuild said:
			
		

> Ao, please don't be offended; I'll give someone else a shot and switch out of my slot in A Little Meat With Your Spaghetti to play in the afternoon Dining Room slot/TBA.




*sniff* *sniif* Why am I so unloved?

Nobody likes me
Everbody hates me
Guess i'll go out and eat worms

  



			
				CarlZog said:
			
		

> If anyone who hasn't signed up yet is itching to play Qualidar's Northern Crown, I'll switch over to Grim Tales.




Yeah, but I'm already running that slot, so it's cool.


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Oct 24, 2006)

awayfarer said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I still don't have a morning game. If no one else has anything they desperately want to run in the morning slot I have an idea for a plain ol' 3.5 D&D game. Bear in mind I'll be an eensy bit late that morning due to the train schedule though. I doubt I'll be any later than 8:30.




I _could_ run Nightwatch in the a.m., but I'd sure rather play.  (I'm already signed up in the afternoon to play.)  I'll start converting just in case, but if you're gonna run a D&D in the morning, consider me a player.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't want to commit to running or playing till I get the transportation figured out.  I'm having little luck so far.  

But I have stuff prepred from other gamedays, so I can run something on short notice if need be.  I've got a Serenity game, a Grim Tales/Wild West game, and a one-shot using Midnight rules in the can already.


----------



## awayfarer (Oct 25, 2006)

Okay, how does this sound?

*The Will

After one hundred and fifty years on this earth, eccentric wizard Thibedauex Menk has passed on into eternity. The famous mage was known for his odd behavior, immense arcane knowledge and frequent dalliances but perhaps most of all for the unbelievable size of his fortune. Far and wide, Menks horde has become the thing of legends. His estate is rumored to be worth millions, and that fortune is now up for grabs

Menks frequent trysts continued until he was roughly one hundred and thirty, albeit with decreasing frequency and zeal. The number of claimants to his estate might have numbered much greater were it not for the fact that he outlived the majority of his children.

Six of the old mans illicit children of varying ages; dispositions and race have been tracked down and contacted. All have been invited to an evening in Menks country estate to discuss the will. But getting their hands on the vast fortune could prove to be more trouble than they’ve bargained for. * 

I'll be writing up some pregen characters. The ideas I have so far are a charismatic half-orc entrepreneur, a neutrotic half-elf wizard and a painfully stupid human(ish) bard. I'm going to be running this with a humorous bent to it. The game will be focused on roleplay but theres no telling what strange creatures an insane and possibly senile old wizard could have lying around the house. Sound good to anyone? I'll try and have characters posted up by tomorrow.tomorrow.


----------



## Nerfwright (Oct 25, 2006)

I can provide rides for 2 or 3 folk. I live in Dorchester, just a 5 minute walk from the Red Line.

The mild logistic wrinkle is that I'm flying in from California the evening before, and will be communication-deprived for a lot of Friday. I'm actually flying back early to attend the Gameday.

NWG


----------



## Yttrai (Oct 26, 2006)

Awayfarer, how far south of Boston are you?  Qualidar and i are coming from Medford, but we can scoot off 93 and grab you if you are totally strapped.  It really depends on where you are - maybe it is easier for Nerfwrightguild to get you.

In general, gang, anybody coming from the north who is planning on taking the train, at least lets see if we can pick you up.

And, for the afternoon spot, i would love to switch into Grim Tales!  Sorry, AO, but i think i've been in your game at almost every game day i've been at.  Hopefully you'll forgive me for wanting to try someone new.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Oct 26, 2006)

Okay.  So the Old Cowboy and the Grizzled Lawman are now up for grabs, if you'd like to edit that, Carlzog.


----------



## awayfarer (Oct 26, 2006)

Yttrai, I'm in mansfield no far from where I-95 and 495 meet. Funny though, I actually lived in Medford until about a year ago.  

A thought occurred to me tonight and before I start planning to run a game I think I should mention a couple of things. I won't really be able to start putting one together until next Tuesday as I'll be in Ohio for the next four days. In other words, I won't even be getting started on this until a week and a half prior to the event. I'm also admittedly a bit green as a DM.

I say this because I don't want to say I'll run a game only to show up that day with something that no ones going to have any fun with. I'd love to get a chance to get more experience on the other side of the table but I'm not sure this is going to work out. The optomist in me says that I can have it all ready by then, but I have a gut feeling that that won't be the case.

Would it be alright to tentatively take up that slot or would I be better off just vacating it entirely?


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm coming from Newton, and can also give someone a ride if they'd like one.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Oct 26, 2006)

Can you sign me up for Wulf/Chris's GT game?  Been playing with these guys online -- it'd be nice to give them crap in person!   

Do we still need morning games?


----------



## CarlZog (Oct 26, 2006)

awayfarer said:
			
		

> I'd love to get a chance to get more experience on the other side of the table but I'm not sure this is going to work out. The optomist in me says that I can have it all ready by then, but I have a gut feeling that that won't be the case.




Awayfarer, don't stress yourself out. You'll want more time than it sounds like you've got to put something together, especially if you're still new at it. Just come play and have fun! If you're looking for DM experience, pay close attention to every one of the DMs that will be here, and talk to them between sessions. I'm honored to say, we've got a group of real masters of the art running games that day! 

As for the morning slot, I'll turn it over to Rodrigo, if he's still willing.



			
				Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> I've got a Serenity game, a Grim Tales/Wild West game, and a one-shot using Midnight rules in the can already.




Rodrigo, I'd say Sernity or Midnight would be great! We're a little Wild West heavy that weekend!

Carl


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Oct 26, 2006)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> Rodrigo, I'd say Sernity or Midnight would be great! We're a little Wild West heavy that weekend!
> 
> Carl




Certainly.  Anyone have a preference?

Edit:  FYI, the 'Midnight' scenario just uses those rules -- it's a low-magic game -- but its not set in the Midnight 'verse.  

The 'Serenity' game I ran at a TerpCon/EnWorld gameday last year.  Here's the blurb:

"Prodigal", Serenity RPG

6 players
Characters will be pre-generated, but those that wish may make their own at Veteran level

Description
Earth-that-was got used up.

In the chaos of a dying planet, governments raced to finish colony ships as civilization crumbled. Millions of people, those that could pay the price, left to find a new galaxy. Most didn't make it. A dozen ships failed catastrophically, victims of untested technologies. Others succumbed during the long journey, fear leading to mutiny and then to silence. A few met the most terrible fate, suffering the death of a thousand cuts as systems failed one by one, their cries for rescue arriving months or years too late. Some just disappeared into the dark and were never heard from again.

Those that survived the long journey built new worlds, new homes, and raised children for whom the homeworld was nothing but a fairy-tale. They started history from scratch, and never looked back at Earth-that-was. But as big as the 'Verse is, five hundred years is a long time, and not everything lost to the black is lost forever.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Oct 26, 2006)

If Rodrigo is going to run in the morning, I'd like to switch over to his game and put in a vote for Serenity, though either that or Midnight is fine.


----------



## CarlZog (Oct 26, 2006)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> If Rodrigo is going to run in the morning, I'd like to switch over to his game and put in a vote for Serenity, though either that or Midnight is fine.




OK, I'll list it as Serenity and add Ao. If Rodrigo changes his mind or an uprising demands Midnight, we'll switch it.


----------



## orchid blossom (Oct 27, 2006)

Please slide me into Grim Tales.  I know absolutely nothing about it, which is sometimes the best way to jump into things.


----------



## freefall (Oct 27, 2006)

I'd like to sign up for the serenity (or midnight) game  in the morning and 
and the Spagetti western game as the Old Cowboy in the afternoon.
(unless ExiledRogue is willing to swap the Yankee Gambler) in which case i'd like to be a yankee gambler.


----------



## freefall (Oct 27, 2006)

NerfwrightGuild said:
			
		

> I can provide rides for 2 or 3 folk. I live in Dorchester, just a 5 minute walk from the Red Line.
> 
> The mild logistic wrinkle is that I'm flying in from California the evening before, and will be communication-deprived for a lot of Friday. I'm actually flying back early to attend the Gameday.
> 
> NWG




I'm also coming in from Dorchester 10 minutes from Ashmont.  I'd love to not drive. If your car is not full I'd love a ride.  
Freefall


----------



## Gospog (Oct 27, 2006)

> Please slide me into Grim Tales. I know absolutely nothing about it, which is sometimes the best way to jump into things.




Hey Orchid Blossom,

Grim Tales is a grittier take on D20 with a few alternate rules that change the feel of the game somewhat.  It's a lot of fun.  I've played with both GlassJaw and Wulf before and you are in good hands.

Have fun!

-Tom


----------



## CarlZog (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm sure orchid blossom knows this, but since we seem to have some newer folks coming.....

Wulf is actually the author of Grim Tales. He and GlassJaw work and game together.

GlassJaw produced a really impressive set of additional/alternate rules for Grim Tales.

I've played with both of them too. They're both great DMs. 

Carl


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Oct 27, 2006)

I filled her in on a little of it.  I actually played in a Grim Tales game run by Wulf at a Boston gameday back in November of '03 (based on the game Fallout?).  Was our first gameday, actually.

I'm still working on the character histories for the pregens.  Nothing like procrastination to do a body good.  Only got two left.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Oct 27, 2006)

*Info for Serenity game*

Attached is the handout for the 'Serenity' game.  Feel free to argue over characters in advance -- I have them done, but want to give them a once-over since I found a bunch of mistakes when I ran this the last (and first) time. 

If anyone has a problem with Word, let me know and I'll post it as a .PDF.  I forgot to re-install Acrobat last time I rebuilt the PC  :\  so it might take a day or two.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Oct 27, 2006)

All interesting characters, Rodrigo.  I'd go with either the doctor, the mechanic, or the captain.  Don't have a preference between them yet.


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Oct 28, 2006)

Sign me up for the Serenity game, gentlemen - that sounds like a blast.  I'll go over the handout this weekend (in between moving - yecch) and try to have a PC picked by Sunday night.

Still waiting for two guys in my group to confirm if they want to come down - I'll know by Tuesday night, and we'll see what's left to sign up for.


----------



## orchid blossom (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys.    I never fear for the quality of a game when we come to the Boston area, but it's nice to know I'll be in better hands than I'd imagined.


----------



## soulforge (Oct 30, 2006)

I'll snag a spot for Rodrigo's Prodigal in the morning if I could.

I'd like to try and play one in the morning and one in the afternoon.


----------



## awayfarer (Oct 30, 2006)

> You'll want more time than it sounds like you've got to put something together, especially if you're still new at it.




Yeah. I don't know what my schedule is going to be like in the next couple of weeks. Theres a good chance anything I worked on would be half-baked.

Sign me up for Rodrigos Serenity game please. I don't have a huge bias towards any one character but if no one else wants to play Karl Unger I'll go with him.


----------



## freefall (Oct 30, 2006)

I'd be most interested in captain Henderson, Sven Thorrson or Doctor Devereaux  
Freefall


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Oct 30, 2006)

Looking over the Serenity pregens again, I've got an order of preference.

1. Doctor Harlan Devereaux
2. Captain Dwight Henderson
3. Master Mechanic Karl Unger


----------



## CarlZog (Oct 30, 2006)

Rodrigo, shall I assign players to characters on the thread in order of their posts?

Carl


----------



## Nerfwright (Oct 31, 2006)

freefall said:
			
		

> I'm also coming in from Dorchester 10 minutes from Ashmont.  I'd love to not drive. If your car is not full I'd love a ride.
> Freefall




Freefall, you've got dibs on shotgun position    unless someone demonstrates greater need for kneeroom. Meeting up will be easy, as I live right by Shawmut. Send me an email via my profile so we can make arrangements.

Anyone else wanna escape from Boston in a Prius? Think of it as a Car Wars scenario, only safer 'cause we won't have weapons, armored body panels, ram plates, or algal foodstuffs.   

NWG


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Oct 31, 2006)

Looked over the Serenity handout, looks awesome.  Sign me up for Pilot Kerrin McDougal, if he's still available.  Then I can try and keep you hopeless groundhogs from holing the hull and giving all of us a chance to suck vacuum.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, we're playtesting *A Little Meat With Your Spaghetti* tonight.

Whee.


----------



## Qualidar (Nov 3, 2006)

And I'm testing *Providence Lost* tomorrow.


----------



## Yttrai (Nov 4, 2006)

Qualidar said:
			
		

> And I'm testing *Providence Lost* tomorrow.



One piece of advice:if you are playing the scout, please do not show up in costume. Or at least, make sure Carl and CarlWife (whose name i do know, but don't know if she's cool with me revealing here) are fine with people sitting on the furniture in loincloths.

Just sayin'.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 4, 2006)

Yttrai said:
			
		

> One piece of advice:if you are playing the scout, please do not show up in costume. Or at least, make sure Carl and CarlWife (whose name i do know, but don't know if she's cool with me revealing here) are fine with people sitting on the furniture in loincloths.
> 
> Just sayin'.



You're just saying that because I showed up a your house in a kilt.


----------



## Yttrai (Nov 4, 2006)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> You're just saying that because I showed up a your house in a kilt.





Yeah.

You were very well mannered.  Never once invited us to confirm or dispell the myth.

Plus: Kilt = 5 yards of fabric or so?

Loincloth = 0.05 yards of fabric?

You do the math


----------



## Yttrai (Nov 5, 2006)

Update:

Playtest rocked.  Qualidar writes a mean one-shot.


----------



## Gospog (Nov 5, 2006)

Ok, ironing my loincloth.


----------



## Qualidar (Nov 5, 2006)

Gospog said:
			
		

> Ok, ironing my loincloth.



Blaaaagh!!! I should have gone with the Damnation Decade 1-shot, then everyone could come in disco-wear. Wait a minute.......Urggghblahhhh!  !!!


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Nov 5, 2006)

Qualidar said:
			
		

> Blaaaagh!!! I should have gone with the Damnation Decade 1-shot, then everyone could come in disco-wear. Wait a minute.......Urggghblahhhh!  !!!




Too late.  Doing it.  Your fault.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 5, 2006)

Qualidar said:
			
		

> Blaaaagh!!! I should have gone with the Damnation Decade 1-shot, then everyone could come in disco-wear. Wait a minute.......Urggghblahhhh!  !!!




Whether it's a dungeon, 
Or whether it's a dragon,
Were stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
Urban setting breakin'
The druid cast awaken
And we're stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
Ah, ha, ha, ha,
Stayin' alive.
Stayin' alive.
Ah, ha, ha, ha,
Stayin' alive.


----------



## Yttrai (Nov 5, 2006)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Whether it's a dungeon,
> Or whether it's a dragon,
> Were stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
> Urban setting breakin'
> ...





I'm goin' nowhere.
Somebody help meeee.

I'm going nowhere.
Somebody help meee-eeeeeeeee.


----------



## Gospog (Nov 6, 2006)

Speaking of somebody helping me, I think SOMEONE could have pointed out the wisdom in removing my loincloth before ironing it.   :\ 

Now I am singed.  I may have to wear pants to cover the burns.  Did someone say to dress for the disco?


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 6, 2006)

Well, I'm running a western game, right? And assless chaps are western, right?

*shudder*

Never mind. I think that would be a... poor... fashion choice for me, come to think of it. Let's make someone else wear them.


----------



## Yttrai (Nov 6, 2006)

Ummmmmm.

Given that the roommate (Qualidar) and i often host these shindigs, allow me to propose the official Enworld Game Day Trouser Rules:

1.  Trousers on men are mandatory.
2.  Pants* are optional.  Just don't tell us either way
3.  Kilts are fine.  Again, no discussion of what's underneath.
4.  Loincloths are allowed over tights only!
5.  Shorts are allowed, only if black socks and sandals do not accompany them.
6.  Assless chaps are RIGHT OUT.

Carl, it will be your nice furniture we are compromising.  Are you in agreement about the rules?  Did i miss anything obvious??



*This rule is specifically for PlaneSailing and any other UK folks


----------



## Nerfwright (Nov 6, 2006)

Yttrai said:
			
		

> 1.  Trousers on men are mandatory.
> 2.  Pants* are optional.  Just don't tell us either way
> 3.  Kilts are fine.  Again, no discussion of what's underneath.
> 4.  Loincloths are allowed over tights only!
> ...




Bummer. I never get to wear most of my wardrobe.


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Nov 6, 2006)

In keeping with my Confederate war hero character, I'm wearing rebel flag bikini briefs and a gun belt.  Anything less would be uncivilized.


----------



## CarlZog (Nov 6, 2006)

Yttrai said:
			
		

> Carl, it will be your nice furniture we are compromising.  Are you in agreement about the rules?  Did i miss anything obvious??




  

[thoughtballoon]Oooh, boy, my non-gaming wife is never gonna talk to me again by the time this day is over... Maybe I can just get a big role of industrial plastic sheeting and cover the whole house...Hmmm, how do I handle this one? Ahh, got it![/thoughtballoon]

OK, here's my rule: If you wouldn't wear it out to lunch with Eric's grandma, don't wear it here!

 

Carl


----------



## CarlZog (Nov 6, 2006)

Clothing options notwithstanding, I'll be emailing directions to the house to everyone tonight.

If your email is disabled on EnWorld, make sure I've got your address by sending it to CarlZog on gmail

Unless, I've screwed up the updates, we still have a couple slots open. Double-check the first post to make sure I've got you where you want to be.

Thanks.

Carl


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 6, 2006)

Carl, do I authentically have an open space in my morning game? I'm not sure how updated the first page is (and I'm sneaking in here between meetings, so I haven't gone through every post.)


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Nov 6, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Carl, do I authentically have an open space in my morning game? I'm not sure how updated the first page is (and I'm sneaking in here between meetings, so I haven't gone through every post.)




Oooh.  I have to ask myself, "Am I good enough to play in one game and DM another at the *same time*?"

Sadly, no, I'm not.


----------



## Gospog (Nov 6, 2006)

> In keeping with my Confederate war hero character, I'm wearing rebel flag bikini briefs and a gun belt. Anything less would be uncivilized.




And anything more would be overdressed (from the sounds of it.)

Cue "Men In Tights" theme song!


----------



## kroh (Nov 6, 2006)

Gospog said:
			
		

> And anything more would be overdressed (from the sounds of it.)
> 
> Cue "Men In Tights" theme song!




Scared now...
Regards,
Walt


----------



## Gospog (Nov 6, 2006)

Don't be scared of the tights, Walt.

Be scared of Count Turbine!












-Tom


----------



## CarlZog (Nov 6, 2006)

Awesome, Tom!

Did you paint that?

Carl


----------



## freefall (Nov 6, 2006)

*cancelation*

Hey I'm sorry to do this but something has come up and I will not be able to make the game day.  I'm very sorry about the late cancelation.  
Freefall.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Nov 6, 2006)

sorry to hear that, freefall.


----------



## CarlZog (Nov 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear it freefall. I'll adjust the first post accordingly.

Carl

P.S. Now, see what you guys did: You scared poor freefall away with all  your talk of assless chaps and confederate bikinis.


----------



## awayfarer (Nov 7, 2006)

Got the directions. Depending on how much time I have the previous night I may be baking cookies. Not exactly a traditional breakfast food but hey, it's a sugary pastry item. Close enough.   

Failing that, living in Mass. means theres a Dunkin Donuts every 38 feet.


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 7, 2006)

I may end up needing a ride. If I do, can I ask someone to please haul me down to RI and back? You never know, there might be a free pair of chaps in it for you...


----------



## Nerfwright (Nov 7, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I may end up needing a ride. If I do, can I ask someone to please haul me down to RI and back? You never know, there might be a free pair of chaps in it for you...




PirateCat - you've a ride if you need. Pickup locale is flexible, so check your email!

So, Western or biker?    

NWG


----------



## orchid blossom (Nov 7, 2006)

Got the directions, thanks Carl!


----------



## CarlZog (Nov 7, 2006)

If you got directions from me last night, I'll be sending you another set. I realized I made an error that could be confusing.

If you didn't get directions last night, I"m still working on it. ENWorld won't let you email folks one after the other, so you have to wait between sending emails, and I didn't have the time last night.

I'll be working on getting them all done today.

Thanks for your patience.

Carl


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Nov 7, 2006)

We're going to be arriving in the area mid afternoon on friday.  any suggestions for stuff to do out there?


----------



## kroh (Nov 7, 2006)

What area are you comming into ?

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## CarlZog (Nov 7, 2006)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> We're going to be arriving in the area mid afternoon on friday.  any suggestions for stuff to do out there?




Depends on what  you're up for.

The weather is supposed to nice on Friday, and there's a lot of great architecture in the neighborhood in and around Brown University, if you want to just take a drive or a walk.

H.P. Lovecraft's gravesite is close nearby in the same neighborhood, at the Swan Point Cemetary.

Downtown, there's a riverwalk of sorts that runs past the Rhode Island School of Design, a fairly well regarded arts school housed in riverfront buildings from the early 1800s.

At the big mall downtown (you'll pass it on your way into town), there's an IMAX theater, and multi-plex right next to a Dave and Buster's -- which, if you're not familiar with them, is like Chucky Cheese for grownups!

There are also a couple well-regarded art house-type theaters: the Cable Car  Cinema, and the Avon. I don't know what's playing this week, but I can find out if you're interested.

I suspect I'm going to be busy cleaning and setting up Friday night.
Carl


----------



## kroh (Nov 7, 2006)

Is there anything we can do to help you clean or set up.  I can unfold card tables with the best of them and I can run a mean dust buster.  Windows are my weak point as I don't like to get my French Maid outfit dirty.






Regards, 
Walt


----------



## CarlZog (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the offer, Walt, but it shouldn't be too bad.

Carl

Edit: The picture didn't load when I first responded....


----------



## Gospog (Nov 7, 2006)

> Awesome, Tom!
> 
> Did you paint that?




I did, sir (and thanks).

I also sculpted the head, the hoses and the cape from green stuff.  Of, and I sawed him off his old integral metal base and gave him a cool new one.

THEN I painted him.  

Looking forward to the game.  You ain't seen nothing yet...

-Tom
(now where did I put those assless chaps...)


----------



## Gospog (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, and Carl, I think my Email has changed since I've updated my EnWorld profile.

Please Email me at GOSPOG AT GMAIL DOT COM

Same for anyone with questions about the Steampunk game.

Thanks.

-Tom


----------



## kroh (Nov 7, 2006)

no questions... Just really looking forward to it!  Can't wait!

Regards,
Walt


----------



## CarlZog (Nov 8, 2006)

OK, for all intents and purposes, everybody should have directions now.

Yttrai, you did not receive directions because your ENW settings don't allow PM or email, but Frank should have them, so I'm hoping that will suffice. If not, let me know.

If you have not received directions, or still don't know how to get here, let me know.

Nobody's really signed up for breakfast munchies, except kroh, but everybody's welcome and encouraged to bring some kind of tasty bits.

Look forward to seeing everybody!

Carl


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Nov 8, 2006)

Alastair and I will bring donuts and coffee.


----------



## kroh (Nov 8, 2006)

Rodrigo Istalindir  said:
			
		

> Alastair and I will bring donuts and coffee




You have my undying thanks and may you be showered with riches in the afterlife....

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Nov 8, 2006)

kroh said:
			
		

> You have my undying thanks and may you be showered with riches in the afterlife....
> 
> Regards,
> Walt





Oh, you thought I meant we'll bring coffee and dounts *to share*.  My bad  

Any special requests?  I'm partial to the chocolate-covered cream filled ones myself.


----------



## kroh (Nov 8, 2006)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Oh, you thought I meant we'll bring coffee and dounts *to share*. My bad




Oh...er...Ok...Did I mention I had a Dog who is comming with me???







[wink]

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## GlassJaw (Nov 8, 2006)

Here's a quick description of the Grim Tales game:

*THE BLIGHTED SPIRE*

Ahead of you a skeletal finger rises from the mists. Pitted with age and stained with treachery, the ruined tower of the mad wizard Morien acts as both a warning and a lure. Raging captives, insane guardians, and a demonic monstrosity ripped from the fabric of nightmare await you. More than life is at stake as you plunge into the Blighted Spire: your very soul hangs in the balance. (For mid-level Grim Tales characters.)

Carl, you can reserve one of the slots for me in the event that Wulf runs it.


----------



## orchid blossom (Nov 9, 2006)

I'll definitely bring some kind of breakfast munchie.  What it is has yet to be determined.


----------



## Yttrai (Nov 9, 2006)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> Yttrai, you did not receive directions because your ENW settings don't allow PM or email, but Frank should have them, so I'm hoping that will suffice. If not, let me know.
> Carl




I've fixed that oversight.  I had to be sure i could trust you weirdos.  I mean, i'll have you into my home, but no emails for you!

Anyway, we still have one spare spot in the car.  Medford, Cambridge, Watertown, Arlington, Newton are all on the way, as are points between there and lovely Providence itself.

I am so jazzed!


----------



## CarlZog (Nov 9, 2006)

Yttrai said:
			
		

> I've fixed that oversight.  I had to be sure i could trust you weirdos.  I mean, i'll have you into my home, but no emails for you!




Alright, you now have a copy of your very own.

Carl


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 10, 2006)

Yttrai said:
			
		

> I've fixed that oversight.  I had to be sure i could trust you weirdos.  I mean, i'll have you into my home, but no emails for you!




That's ok, I'm not sure I trust me either


----------



## Yttrai (Nov 10, 2006)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> That's ok, I'm not sure I trust me either




You are exactly the sort i'm trying to keep out! 

BTW looking forward to seeing you day after tomorrow


----------



## awayfarer (Nov 10, 2006)

Yttrai, do you still have room for one more? My original plan was to take the train but if you're passing by and still have a seat available that'd be better. I live close to where I-495 intersects with I-95. If you'll be passing by that spot I can email you some directions.


----------



## Qualidar (Nov 10, 2006)

awayfarer said:
			
		

> Yttrai, do you still have room for one more? My original plan was to take the train but if you're passing by and still have a seat available that'd be better. I live close to where I-495 intersects with I-95. If you'll be passing by that spot I can email you some directions.



Awayfarer, Yttrai and I will take you: send either of us the directions.

~Qualidar~


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Nov 10, 2006)

No baking by orchid this time, but she is still contributing food.

Apple Nut bread
Carrot Cake Muffins
Oatmeal Cream Pies
Two bags of chips (salt & vinegar and regular)


----------



## Qualidar (Nov 10, 2006)

We'll pick some stuf up on the way, as well. OJ? Bagels?


----------



## Qualidar (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey, my Northern Crown players: if you want to bring a Players Handbook, that would be cool, as the spell system and some of the character classes are the same.

~Qualidar~


----------



## awayfarer (Nov 10, 2006)

> Awayfarer, Yttrai and I will take you: send either of us the directions.




Okay, I sent directions to Yttrai. Odds are I'll be easy enough to spot but if not look for a blond bearded guy with a toaster on his shirt.


----------



## kroh (Nov 10, 2006)

> Okay, I sent directions to Yttrai. Odds are I'll be easy enough to spot but if not look for a blond bearded guy with a toaster on his shirt.




Ok...scared now.

Regards,
Walt


----------



## awayfarer (Nov 10, 2006)

Well it was either that or dress up like a viking. I find it's easy to get a seat alone on the "T" when you're wearing a horned helmet.

Hey, at least it's not a loin cloth.


----------



## Yttrai (Nov 11, 2006)

awayfarer said:
			
		

> Well it was either that or dress up like a viking. I find it's easy to get a seat alone on the "T" when you're wearing a horned helmet.
> 
> Hey, at least it's not a loin cloth.




You mean like this?








Anyway, i haven't gotten directions from you, nor from Carl.  This is weird.  I just double checked my email in my profile, and it is correct.  I don't have any PMs, which i checked because you didnt' specify which way you sent the directions.

We know Qualidar's PM and email works.  Can you send them that way again, awayfarer?  And then shoot one off to khayeth at comcast dot net?

Any of you who already know my full name, my phone number,  and where i live better not misuse my email!!


----------



## Qualidar (Nov 11, 2006)

Awayfarer, Yttrai isn't getting the directions. There might be something wrong with the ENworld e-mail system? Can you send them to me at frank (dot) michienzi (at) comcast (dot) net?

Thanks,
~Qualidar~


----------



## CarlZog (Nov 11, 2006)

Yttrai said:
			
		

> Any of you who already know my full name, my phone number,  and where i live better not misuse my email!!




Never! But I have forwarded it to a Nigerian friend of mine who has a business proposal I thought you'd be very interested in......


----------



## CarlZog (Nov 11, 2006)

Qualidar said:
			
		

> We'll pick some stuf up on the way, as well. OJ? Bagels?





That's great! Particularly the OJ; I'm feeling light in the beverage dept.

Thanks.


----------



## CarlZog (Nov 11, 2006)

*Special Announcement*

Cthulhu's Librarian is arriving in Providence tomorrow afternoon for a wedding. He can't make it to play, but is hoping to stop by later in the day and/or perhaps meet up with ENW folks  for some dinner.

A few people have already expressed interest and there's a great little tavern down the street from here, so we're considering a post-gameday gathering for anybody who's interested in sticking around.

Just a little something extra to fold into your planning thoughts....


Carl


----------



## kroh (Nov 11, 2006)

Count me in for the dinner!

Regards,
Walt


----------



## awayfarer (Nov 11, 2006)

Qual, I sent out the directions again. If all else fails you can Mapquest directions to the Dunkin Donuts at 49 Chauncy St. in Mansfield.

Yttrai, nice viking outfit. I actually dressed as a viking for my sisters Halloween party last year. Most of the costume didn't survive the night but I wore the helmet to work a couple days later much to everyones amusement.


----------



## Gospog (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey Carl, Fluffaderm and I are bringing fruit salad. (we're also bringing LegolasGimli, but I don't think she's a breakfast food...)

And Yttrai, after posting that awesome picture, your email address is not what I'd worry about people mis-using.    

Looking forward to tomorrow.

-Tom


----------



## CarlZog (Nov 11, 2006)

Awesome. Thanks, Tom.

I can't wait for Savage Worlds! I've been dying to try out that system.

Carl


----------



## Yttrai (Nov 11, 2006)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> Awesome. Thanks, Tom.
> 
> I can't wait for Savage Worlds! I've been dying to try out that system.
> 
> Carl




Its a great system.  I'm amazed how much i like it.

No abusing my photo or i shall have to pillage.  It's in my blood after all.  And then i won't be friends with Carl anymore, after pillaging his house, and that would suck, having a giant ENworld blood feud.....


----------



## Nerfwright (Nov 11, 2006)

I just landed at home; I'll pickup some fresh-baked comestibles from the Irish bakery on my way through Adams' Village.

Glad to see you got a ride, PCat, if you just need a ride home, can I still have half a pair of chaps? If anyone needs an emergency ride, I'll check my email last thing before I leave home at 6:45 AM.

I'm looking forward to meeting you-all!    

NWG


----------



## awayfarer (Nov 11, 2006)

OKay, the first batch of cookies is out of the oven and....

Well, I haven't baked in about three years or so and I realized shortly prior to starting that we don't have an electric mixer here. Everythings been done by hand and I'm a bit worried about the results.

Well, off to try one. I may or may not be stopping somewhere in the morning prior to being picked up.


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Nov 11, 2006)

Still wracking my brain for what to bring.  I may bring several dozen eggs and a frying pan and make omelets, if the stove is available.  Otherwise, we can go out afterwards and egg Old Man Smithers' house.  Anyway, look out for this guy:






'Cause he's me.


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 11, 2006)

I just playtested my game, and it was a blast. See you tomorrow!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 11, 2006)

7 hours to go


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Nov 11, 2006)

I've really gotta stop drinking jug wine and go to bed.  See you folks in the mornin'!


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 11, 2006)

Have a great time everybody, sorry we had to miss it this time.  

Jon & Jani.


----------



## CarlZog (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks, Jon. Sorry you couldn't make it.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 11, 2006)

running late, but I'm on the way


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Nov 11, 2006)

Gospog said:
			
		

> Hey Carl, Fluffaderm and I are bringing fruit salad. (we're also bringing LegolasGimli, but I don't think she's a breakfast food...)





Ya darn right I am not!!!! But I will come bearing Chocolate Chip Cookies.... If I don't eat them first


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 11, 2006)

Have a great time, everyone! Wish I could be there.


----------



## kroh (Nov 12, 2006)

Had to rush home and take care of some business and catch the call from the wife, but I wanted to say thank you to our wonderful hosts for putting on such a great day!  Everyone was great and it was a real thrill to meet people face to face.  I can't wait for the next one.  To all the GM's that ran games today...YOU ROCK!

Best regards,
Walt


----------



## CarlZog (Nov 12, 2006)

L and I just got home from the post gameday dinner at Jake's, and the house seems somehow larger....   

Thanks to everybody who came, and especially to those who ran games!

"What's my target number? My target number is 4." Yeah, I don't think I can play anything besides Savage Worlds again now!

Awesome time!

Carl


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 12, 2006)

Home safe, All my personalities had a great time.


----------



## Gospog (Nov 12, 2006)

*Great!*

We had a GREAT time!  

I GMed Steampunk and went perfectly!  We had an outstanding group and without giving too much away, the bad guys were trounced, the dire apes returned _unharmed _and the City saved!

I brought a few miniatures for the game, of course and a lot of people looked to be taking pictures.  I totally forgot to bring a camera.  If anyone has pics of the game they could post or mail me, I'd be appreciative.

gospogATgmailDOTcom

Thanks to our awesome hosts as well as Qualidar, for running Northern Crown.  *DIE, WHITE DEVILS!!! *  

-Tom


----------



## Yttrai (Nov 12, 2006)

What an awesome day!

What great modules!

What excellent DMs!

Such gracious hosts!  (Thank you again and again, Carl and Lori (sp?))

What a great turnout!  There were some incredibly cool people there whom i'd never seen at a gameday before, i'm glad i got to meet.  I hope some of you make the trek up to future Gamedays further north.

And i think this was the first Gameday i'd been at where i was in Piratecat's game that didn't end in a TPK!  But Wulf took care of that and wiped us all off the face of the planet   

I think it was a total success and i hope everybody else thinks so too.


----------



## Qualidar (Nov 12, 2006)

I got to run a game in the awesome Northern Crown setting, and had an amazing group of players to do it with. I had a great time, even if I did it by killing off all the woman in the group. I trust all involved don't subscribe any crazy subtext to that. Thanks to CarlZog and ("Mrs CarlZog / L") who were gracious enough to have us into their lovely home. And finally, thanks to Piratecat for running the morning game I was in. It was great to meet a bunch of new people this time, and I really appreciated the chance to go out to dinner afterwards and mingle with everyone. Good idea!

~Qualidar~


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks, everyone!

I got to run my fun little western horror game with nasty incestuous bad guys in the morning, and be a witch hunter in Qualidar's northern crown game. Never has playing a paladin been so much fun. Then a neat dinner up the street, a visit from Cthulhu's Librarian, and home to bed. It was a _great_ day...

even if there weren't quite enough bagels.


----------



## kroh (Nov 12, 2006)

I wasn't sure how many "straphangers" were comming so I opted for the Bucket o' Bagels.  Should I go for the Barrel of Bagles next time?

Regards,
Walt


----------



## awayfarer (Nov 12, 2006)

I had a great time yesterday, so much so that I slept for 12 hours after the event.  
Thanks to Qualidar, Yttrai and Piratecat for giving me a ride and thanks to Carlzog for hosting. I'm looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Nov 12, 2006)

We're home and such now.

Had a great time yesterday.  Thanks to CarlZog and Mrs CarlZog for hosting.

Rodrigo's Serenity game was a blast.

My Spaghetti Western All Flesh game went well.  They managed to survive, mostly, and get out of town with a bunch of cash.  Sure the town got raised to the ground by an army of zombie bandits but hey, can't win them all.  Final count was:

Bad Girl Bounty Hunter - Alive, but missing her shooting hand, having lost it to a well aimed shot by the head of the zombie army.

Bandito - Alive, but without a right kneecap, having lost it to a well aimed shot by the head of the zombie army.

Confederate Soldier -  Relatively unharmed.

Preacher - Alive, but missing most of his right arm, having lost it to a nasty bite from a zombie horse he tried to mount.

Yankee Gambler - Killed and zombified by the head of the zombie army, but still walking and talking.

Many best lines.  The most memorable was when, noticing it was a bad thing to be a mexican bandito in the town at the time, he started saying he was Canadian.  "_I'm not Mexican, ay._"


----------



## kroh (Nov 12, 2006)

> Preacher - Alive, but missing most of his right arm, having lost it to a nasty bite from a zombie horse he tried to mount.



I am never going to be able to mount something with reckless abandon ever again!!!


----------



## orchid blossom (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for such a great time.  Especially to CarlZog and his most understanding and gracious wife Lori.

I had the best day of gaming I've had for a long time.  Western incestuous zombies Piratecat style in the morning, and astral travel in the afternoon.  It's a full day.  

And it was really nice to go out afterword for some dinner and socializing.  Can't wait until next time!


----------



## CarlZog (Nov 12, 2006)

*Pix*







Gospog's "The Hunt Club", a steampunk Savage Worlds game. Counterclockwise from the bottom: LegolasGimli24, kroh, ExiledRogue, MaverickWeirdo, Fluffaderm (obscured), and Gospog.

Gospog's game featured some of his amazing homebuilt minis:















Piratecat's "The Angel of Flagstone Gulch", wild west horror using Sidewinder Reloaded. From left, GlassJaw, Qualidar, Piratecat, orchid blossom...




orchid blossom, Yttrai....




Yttrai and NerfWrightGuild.





Rodrigo's "Prodigal", a Serenity game with a great ship layout. From the bottom, soulforge, awayfarer, Ao the Overkitty, and DestroyYouAlot.




Rodrigo and soulforge.


Carl


----------



## kroh (Nov 12, 2006)

Do we also get the Movie version of Game Day Providence as well?  I would like to see the pisodes that i missed.

Regards,
Walt


----------



## CarlZog (Nov 12, 2006)

No movies. In fact, you don't even get pics from the afternoon session because I only managed to take pictures in the morning.   :\ 

Hey kroh! On a separate note, it turns out there's quite a community around those mech sims we were talking about last night: www.virtualworld.com


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Nov 13, 2006)

Just got back home -- 19 hours in the car, 10 hours of gaming goodness!  Nice to meet you all, and thanks to our host for running a great game day. Hope the 'Serenity' crew had as much fun playing as I did running it.


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Nov 13, 2006)

Awesome, awesome, amazing, awsome.  Great to meet everybody, hope to do it all again and more next time.  

Enjoyed the hell out of Rodrigo's scenario.  I've never really gotten a chance to RP in a sci-fi setting before, and it was nice to finally get some payoff for years of devouring old-school sci-fi novels.  The maps were, needless to say, amazing, and really enhanced the problem-solving possibilites.  The scenario was just the right length, which has got to be a balancing act.  And I felt like we got just about the best possible outcome at the end - only one death (for our rivals), and plenty of booty for everybody.  

AoTOK's game was hysterical - great pacing, great mix of outrageous personalities (players and PCs both), and the funniest accents I've ever heard in a game.  Ao did a great job staying half a step ahead of us, as we tended to wander a bit.    As is usually the case with All Flesh, things soon went downhill rather nicely, and my only regret was that I didn't get a chance to eat more of my fellow posse members.  

Thanks to our hosts, thanks to the GMs, and thanks to everyone for making it a blast.


----------



## Qualidar (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh! Oh! Oh!

I forgot an important thank you: thanks to Gospog for graciously providing me the minis for my game. 

Gospog = Master of All Minis.

~Qualidar~


----------



## GlassJaw (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for hosting Carl!  I had a great time.  It was very cool to meet some new EN Worlders and see some familiar faces as well.

It's also nice to know there are some local gamers around.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm glad I was able to stop by and say hello and go out for dinner. It was great to see some people again and to meet new people and put faces to screen names! Thanks for hosting Carl!


----------



## kroh (Nov 13, 2006)

dinner








> Gospog = Master of All Minis.








Yeah...I thought it was interesting the way that one giant mini doubled as a pizza oven and MP3 player.  



> Hey kroh! On a separate note, it turns out there's quite a community around those mech sims we were talking about last night









YES!.  I would love to do that [battletech "live"] again but for now it is time to hit the books.  Well, Until you throw another game day that is...

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## soulforge (Nov 13, 2006)

It was definitely a great time getting together with everyone for the gameday.  Thanks to CarlZog for hosting.  

Rodrigo ran a great serenity game.  Never realized that it wasn't a D20 system, but it's definitely easy to learn and may be on my wishlist down the line.


----------



## CarlZog (Nov 13, 2006)

*A gift from Creative Mountain Games*

I emailed Mark at CMG, and he'll offer a gift from their catalog to the gameday GMs. 

Those of you who ran games Saturday just need to email him directly. Here's his post on this: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3048660&postcount=17


----------



## ExiledRogue (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks Carl for all you did to arrange everything...I had a great time meeting everyone and playing some new games.

Looking forward to the next Gameday!


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Nov 14, 2006)

DestroyYouAlot said:
			
		

> my only regret was that I didn't get a chance to eat more of my fellow posse members.





And at one point you had license to eat my character cause my character was sleeping....

That was awesome. I had a great time. First of all I wanted to say thank you to Carlzog and Mrs. Carlzog for having us at their house. I had a great time.  

It was really great to have my first year playing come full circle. My first game ever was last year and it was Gospog's last episode of his steampunk game. So it was only fitting (and an obvious choice for me) that I would play his new Steampunk game with the same character that I played in my first game. It was fun to play with new players and new minis. And as usual Gospog was a great GM. (Also a big thanks to Kroh for the Heisha sketch.)

The second game that I played was AO the Overkitty's "A little meat with your spagetti", which was my first zombie game. I had a great time and a good laugh. I was the bad girl bounty hunter (who enjoyed her gun so much) who lost her shooting hand to the Zombies. Kudos and a big thanks to AO the Overkitty for GM'ing this great game. 

I had a great time and it was great seeing everyone and being able to put a face to a screen name. I hope we can all game again together soon.


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 14, 2006)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> I emailed Mark at CMG, and he'll offer a gift from their catalog to the gameday GMs.
> 
> Those of you who ran games Saturday just need to email him directly. Here's his post on this: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3048660&postcount=17





And those who were DMing have all been preconfirmed by CarlZog in his email to me, so just drop me a line and I'll set you each up with a download link for some CMG swag for you efforts.


----------



## Gospog (Nov 15, 2006)

I just downloaded mine!

Thank you, CMG!!!

-Tom


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 26, 2006)

Schedule change I thought I'd pass on to the New England Gameday players.  My wife, son and daughter Jani are all going to be in a local play in April (Annie get your Gun) with a heavy rehearsal schedule starting in late February, so us hosting a March Gameday is no longer feasible.    We're now tentatively looking at *Saturday, May 19th* as the date for a New Hampshire ENWorld Game Day.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 26, 2006)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Schedule change I thought I'd pass on to the New England Gameday players.  My wife, son and daughter Jani are all going to be in a local play in April (Annie get your Gun) with a heavy rehearsal schedule starting in late February, so us hosting a March Gameday is no longer feasible.    We're now tentatively looking at *Saturday, May 19th* as the date for a New Hampshire ENWorld Game Day.




But, but, that's 6 months away.   

Just kidding, we'll need to find another volunteer for Winter/Antartica Gameday.


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 26, 2006)

Gospog said:
			
		

> I just downloaded mine!
> 
> Thank you, CMG!!!
> 
> -Tom





You're quite welcome!  I hope you'll find it useful!


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 22, 2007)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> But, but, that's 6 months away.     Just kidding, we'll need to find another volunteer for Winter/Antartica Gameday.



Perhaps another volunteer for a spring one as well.   I was at a Cub Scout Leader's meeting today and it looks like my hosting a May Gameday here will no longer work due to a variety of spring Cub Scout events that will keep myself and my son occupied.   At this point I'll plan on running one some time in the fall instead.


----------

